# Das neue e!COCKPIT...



## Termi (1 April 2015)

Hallo,
es fängt schon mal spannend an: 

Aus dem Schnelleinstieg:
"PFC200 Controller , die vor Februar 2015 hergestellt wurden und eine
Firmware Version 01 oder 02 aufgedruckt haben, sind nicht updatefähig."

Mein Controller (750-8204) ist ca. 2 Jahre alt und hat die Firmware 02.02.20(03). Also fast aktuell. Ist der jetzt updatefähig? oder was muss man tun, damit man die Firmware updaten kann.

Gruß

Chris


----------



## Sany (1 April 2015)

Kommen hier auch die 750-880/881 Reihen als Gerätebeschreibung?

Kann hierzu nichts finden.


----------



## Otwin (1 April 2015)

Gibts das Ding denn jetzt schon?

Gruß
Otwin


----------



## Termi (1 April 2015)

Wieso jetzt schon? Ich habe ein Faltblatt, da wurde das "Ding" für Januar2015 angekündigt .
 Aber ich habe gestern Abend eine Mail mit dem Link erhalten. Die letzte Aussage war, dass das Produkt noch im 1. Quartal verfügbar ist (ß-Version). Was soll ich dazu sagen: Punktlandung.
Jetzt will ich die Vorbereitungen treffen, damit ich Ostern was Gescheites tun kann. 
Chris


----------



## Otwin (1 April 2015)

Ich hab noch keine mail bekommen. Registriert hab ich mich schon im Januar dafür.

Kann ich den link per PN bekommen?

Otwin


----------



## Termi (1 April 2015)

Lass und doch erst einmal abwarten, was Wago zu der Firmware sagt. Ich denke dein Controller ist auch nicht unbedingt von Februar 2015 oder später und ohne Firmware läuft eh nichts. Dazu kommt, dass ich mir den Controller nicht mit der nicht passenden Firmware schrotten will.

Chris


----------



## Otwin (1 April 2015)

Mein 8202 wird am 8.4. geliefert


----------



## Sany (1 April 2015)

Hallo.

Also ich habe gestern die Email erhalten mit Download-Link. 
Aktuell fehlen jedoch die Gerätebeschreibungen für die 750-880/881


----------



## Otwin (1 April 2015)

Ich hab meinen Wago-Vertreter so verstanden, dass die alten Controller nicht mit eCockpit programmiert werden können.


----------



## Termi (1 April 2015)

ist der 750-880/881 ein PFC200 Controller mit Linux? In der Beschreibung steht, dass sich als erstes die PFCs (750-8202-750-8206)  projektieren lassen. Ich denke mal, dass das die Basis "Cortex A8" für zukünftiges ist.

Chris


----------



## Otwin (1 April 2015)

So hab ichs verstanden, das wohl irgendwann ein abgespeckter 750-8202 kommen wird, als Nachfolger der 750-880, der dann auch mit ecockpit programmiert werden kann. Sind aber nur Gerüchte.


----------



## Termi (1 April 2015)

Auf jeden Fall ist dies das richtige Forum um Gerüchten den Garaus zu machen. Der etwas Korrektes dazu sagen kann, liest schließlich mit und wenn man so ein Projekt stemmt (€), der hat auch vorher einen Plan.

Chris


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (1 April 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

vielen Dank, dass Ihr Euch schon mit unserem neuen e!COCKPIT beschäftigt. Das e!COCKPIT unterstützt nur Geräte der Familie PFC200, die bereits ab Werk mit einer Firmware >= 03 ausgeliefert wurden. Geräte, die mit einer Firmwareversion < 03 ausgeliefert wurden, lassen sich zwar firmwareseitig updaten, sind aber dennoch leider nicht e!COCKPIT-fähig sondern können weiterhin nur mit WAGO-IO-PRO (CODESYS V2.3) programmiert werden.

Ob Ihr einen PFC200 mit einer Firmwareversion >= 03 habt, erkennt Ihr an der seitlich aufgebrachten Lasergravur. Diese folgt dem Muster: 


```
KWJJFWHWFL
mit 
KW=Kalenderwoche, 
JJ=zweistellige Jahreszahl, 
FW=Firmwareversion,
HW=Hardwareversion,
FL=Firmwareloaderversion
```

Diese Gravur ist auch auf der Abdeckung der Programmierschnittstelle enthalten, sodass sie auch ohne das Gerät auszubauen abgelesen werden kann. Ein Beispiel hierzu:


```
3914020201
mit 
KW=39, 
JJ=(20)14, 
[COLOR=#ff0000][B]FW=02[/B],[/COLOR]
HW=02,
FL=01
```
Dieses Gerät wäre also leider nicht für e!COCKPIT geeignet.

Die bereits in den Beiträgen genannten "kleinen Geschwister" des PFC200 (z.B. der 750-881, 750-880 etc.) sind leider nicht e!COCKPIT-fähig und werden es auch zukünftig nicht sein können.

Wir wünschen Euch viel Spaß und erste Erfolge mit e!COCKPIT über die Ostertage!


----------



## Termi (1 April 2015)

Hallo Wago-Support,
danke für die Antwort und die ist nicht gerade schön zu lesen.

Ich habe die Hardware 01, die Firmware 03 und dachte, dass es um Linux geht und ich daher auf eine zukunftsweisende Hardware gebaut habe, wie immer bei Linux, Altes geht nämlich meistens.

 Habt ihr ein HW-Upgrade im Programm, für 750-8204 urureinjahralt, vom mir aus für ne kleine Mark (€)  oder kann ich das Teil als "schnelles Muster like try and error" oder "nice to have aber nicht updatefähig" aussortieren und in den Elektronik-Müll treten ?

Bei Hameg z.B. hat man mir mein Oszilloskop upgedatet, damit  ich auch zukünftig alles installieren kann. Was die gemacht haben weiss  ich nicht, aber es läuft und war zudem noch kostenlos (Kundenbindung).

Auf jeden Fall habt ihr mir die Ostertage mit e!COCKPIT(ß) kräftig versau...

Chris


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (2 April 2015)

Hallo Otwin,

zu Deinem Beitrag:


> Ich hab noch keine mail bekommen. Registriert hab ich mich schon im Januar dafür.
> Kann ich den link per PN bekommen?



Wir haben allen registrierten Anwendern, deren Registrierungsdaten nachvollziehbar und plausibel waren, den Downloadlink zukommen lassen. Kurze Erläuterung: Zu den nicht nachvollziehbaren und plausiblen Adressen zählen beispielsweise Figuren aus den Grimm'schen Märchen und aus der Welt der Disney-Stars und sämtliche Charaktere aus Harry Potter bzw. den Marvel-Comics;-) aber auch fehlerhafte Angaben, wie beispielsweise unvollständige und falsch geschrieben E-Mail-Adressen.

Das einfachste ist, Du wiederholst Deine Registierung unter http://www.wago.com/ecockpit und erhälts umgehend Deinen Download-Link.


----------



## Sany (2 April 2015)

Hallo Wago,

Ich bin etwas entsetzt, ich weiß nicht was das soll oder ob das ein Fehler in eurem eCockpit Pre-Release ist.

Aber durch das Pre-Release der eCockpit-Software erhält man eine nicht Limitierte Version von Wago I/O Check. Vor 3 Tagen habe ich mir die Wago I/O Check CD-Rom bestellt, die heute Morgen gekommen ist, aber ich eigentlich wieder zurück schicken kann, da durch das Pre-Release eine nicht eingeschränkte Vollversion von Wago I/O Check installiert wird.

Hier die Frage... Ist das so gewollt? Ihr werft das I/O Check kostenlos raus und andere kaufen es sich teuer? Den kauf hätte ich mir jetzt prinzipiell sparen können.
Daher werde ich bis das aktuell geklärt ist keine Downloadlinks verschicken!

*Edit* mit Wago Telefonisch geklärt, Wago I/O Check 3 ist im eCockpit dabei und wird ausgeliefert mit einer kostenlosen Lizenz für Wago I/O Check 3, somit werde ich nun meine wieder zurück senden und mir das Geld sparen.
Denn Wago versteht nicht, was ich gegen eine kostenlose Lizenz habe, ergo braucht man sich die Software nicht mehr kaufen, da sie kostenlos im Pre-Release als Vollversion enthalten ist.

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (2 April 2015)

Hallo Chris,

die Geräte der Baureihe PFC200 wurden von uns als  "große Geschwister" der bis dahin bekannten Steuerungen 750-880, 750-881  usw. auf den Markt gebracht. Als solche sind die PFC200-Geräte über das  CODESYS V2.3 basierende WAGO-IO-PRO programmierbar und haben darüber  hinaus einen LINUX-Unterbau, der den PFC200-Geräte noch flexiblere  Einsatzmöglichkeiten eröffnet.



Termi schrieb:


> Ich habe die Hardware 01, die Firmware 03 und  dachte, dass es um Linux geht und ich daher auf eine zukunftsweisende  Hardware gebaut habe, wie immer bei Linux, Altes geht nämlich meistens.
> 
> Habt ihr ein HW-Upgrade im Programm, für 750-8204 urureinjahralt, vom mir aus für ne kleine Mark (€:wink   oder kann ich das Teil als "schnelles Muster like try and error" oder  "nice to have aber nicht updatefähig" aussortieren und in den  Elektronik-Müll treten ?



Für die Verwendung der Geräte  mit e!COCKPIT ist mindestens die BETA der Firmware 04 notwendig, die mit  dem PreRelease von e!COCKPIT bereitgestellt wird. Diese ist vom Prinzip  her "multitarget-fähig", heißt also, sie kann - wie gewohnt mit der  CODESYS V2.3 - als auch mit dem neuen e!COCKPIT programmiert werden. Für  Letzteres ist es aber notwendig, dass die PFC200 bereits ab Werk mit  der Firmware >= 03 ausgestattet waren. Ein nachträgliches "Upgrade"  außerhalb des Fertigungsprozesses ist leider nicht möglich. Wir stellen  für die PFC200 aber weiterhin für beide Programmierwege Updates zur  Verfügung. Du kannst also Deinen PFC200 weiterhin mit CODESYS V2.3  programmieren - und das bleibt auch zukünftig so.

Wir wünschen Dir - trotz der für Dich nicht befriedigenden Nachricht - ein schönes Osterfest.


----------



## tfol (6 April 2016)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade herauszufinden was für eine Firmware hier verbaut ist:



1001223963
5015
040301
07040415
wie lese ich das, das Beispiel oben passt nicht.

Kann mir vielleicht einer helfen bitte?

Danke
TFOL


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (6 April 2016)

Hallo tfol,

die zweite Zeile gibt Aufschluss auf das Produktionsjahr / -Woche (0515 = 05 Kalenderwoche 15 Jahr) die dritte Zeile zeigt die Firmware Version (04), Hardwareversion(03), Firmware loader Version(01).
In diesem Fall ist der Controller e!Cockpit fähig.


----------



## tfol (6 April 2016)

Danke schön.


----------

